# Masterbation



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

So I watched a documentary called Choke about Rickson Gracie today, he said that he doesn't have sex two weeks before the fight because it lowers his energy. 

So I looked into it since I have a competition soon.

You guys need to read these posts, very interesting.

Masterbation and sex hormones-Do they cause energy loss? >> Medical Questions, Weight Loss, Pregnancy, Drugs, Health Insurance


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

ya id imagine after all that testosterone your expending (plus all the energy) you'll be pretty tired. Testosterone, when it is pumping through your veins gives you something like an extra drive. Before soccer games I like to get really pumped or angry or w/e and I just sail through n.p.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Ya know I don't know the book definition of testosterone. Time to look it up.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol well in the name of science i took one for the team. and in my conclusion, I am pooped.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

marklar


----------



## analleakage (Dec 31, 2006)

plazzman said:


> lol well in the name of science i took one for the team. and in my conclusion, I am pooped.


Disterbeing but funny


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Krazy Horse approves of jerkin' off.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> marklar



LMAO:thumbsup:


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Its not the fact that you only loss energy, but you lose a steak worth of protien.

Btw choke was an awesome movie, did you see what he did with his abs? He puches em in and out like crazy, how do you do that...


----------



## Zedrush (Apr 20, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> Its not the fact that you only loss energy, but you lose a steak worth of protien.
> 
> Btw choke was an awesome movie, did you see what he did with his abs? He puches em in and out like crazy, how do you do that...


yeh wicked movie :thumbsup: wish i knew


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

oh suck on my jagons!


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

that only applies if you had sex the day of your fight, but you know whats good? to have sex but cut off before you cum, believe me, that will get you mad and ready for your fight

me, I always take 2-3 days off of training before a fight, get my energy up.\

I'm probably the only one on this forum that believes in energy/kai/power, each life force has its own energy, thats why some people back out fights, your sub concious tells you that buddy has more power then you, when your drunk it doesnt matter, but you can feel a persons life force, you may not know it but you do, according to me, no medical/scientifical proof, just my mind set


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Damone said:


> Krazy Horse approves of jerkin' off.


Krazy Horse is also a terrible fighter


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

And Rickson Gracie wasn't?

Atleast Krazy Horse fought tough competition.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

:laugh: @ the Krazy Horse reference. Sex/rubbin one out is never good before athletic competition. You save that for after, well I always did for hockey and kick boxing


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

dopesmoker said:


> that only applies if you had sex the day of your fight, but you know whats good? to have sex but cut off before you cum, believe me, that will get you mad and ready for your fight
> 
> me, I always take 2-3 days off of training before a fight, get my energy up.\
> 
> I'm probably the only one on this forum that believes in energy/kai/power, each life force has its own energy, thats why some people back out fights, your sub concious tells you that buddy has more power then you, when your drunk it doesnt matter, but you can feel a persons life force, you may not know it but you do, according to me, no medical/scientifical proof, just my mind set



It's a fact that one human body has enough energy to supply NY for a month.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

dopesmoker said:


> that only applies if you had sex the day of your fight, but you know whats good? to have sex but cut off before you cum, believe me, that will get you mad and ready for your fight


dude have you ever heard of blue balls. they only make you angry and pumped cause they hurt. try running after cutting off your ejac.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

plazzman said:


> dude have you ever heard of blue balls. they only make you angry and pumped cause they hurt. try running after cutting off your ejac.


This is true OMG.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I try not to whack it on days before i train or go out with my buds. I find that when I dont spank my monkey, I have more confidence and for some reason it feels like women are always more attracted to me when my tank is full.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

and some people train in thunderstorms to absorb the energy...

diego...

it's really nothing definite, so it falls to personal oppinion. some peopel believe in sex deprivation before fights, others don't. fighting is probably the most superstitious of sports, and this is no different.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Its not the fact that you only loss energy, but you lose a steak worth of protien.
> 
> Btw choke was an awesome movie, did you see what he did with his abs? He puches em in and out like crazy, how do you do that...



His stomach was churning because he saw Sakuraba in the distance coming towards him


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

pt447 said:


> and some people train in thunderstorms to absorb the energy...
> 
> diego...


hahaha you serious buddy?


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Its not the fact that you only loss energy, but you lose a steak worth of protien.
> 
> Btw choke was an awesome movie, did you see what he did with his abs? He puches em in and out like crazy, how do you do that...


Where did u here that u lose all that protein? And how?


----------



## amedeers (Apr 23, 2007)

It's not called a protein shake for nothing. lol


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> Where did u here that u lose all that protein? And how?



It's a medical fact, you're ejaculating out testosterone.


----------

